# Super Bright Red Mushroom!!!



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to show off these Super Red Mushrooms that I picked up recently. They are super bright that make my Ricordeas look dull. Anyway, here are some pics 

Check how super bright these Red Mushrooms are compared to the Ricordeas. I placed them in the middle of some of my most colorful Rics simply to show everyone how much they stand out. 






















































*Here are some other shots that I took tonight.*


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

gorgeous pics man, the mushroom looks amazing!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice mushroom !!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Woooooow! Never seen any in that brilliant red yet. Where did you pick those up?


----------



## babyreef (Nov 10, 2011)

Those are brilliant, wow. 

Pic 6 has a majano anemone attached to the rock, best get rid of that or you will have dozens in no time. They are a nasty pest.


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Woooooow! Never seen any in that brilliant red yet. Where did you pick those up?


I picked them up from somebody that was getting out of the hobby.


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

babyreef said:


> Those are brilliant, wow.
> 
> Pic 6 has a majano anemone attached to the rock, best get rid of that or you will have dozens in no time. They are a nasty pest.


Yeah, I know there is a majano anemone. It's not going anywhere because the mushrooms are in a plastic container and they can't get out from there.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

LOVE IT!! always wanted to get a nano going like that! nice red mushrooms


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Daniel,
They looks great, let me know if you want to put a super bright green beside them


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous.

Put me on the list if you ever have extras.


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Hey Arash,

Your green hairy mushrooms are nice but I have plenty of green in my tank so I'll pass this time. I may have some for sale soon.



arash53 said:


> Hey Daniel,
> They looks great, let me know if you want to put a super bright green beside them


Hey Doug,

I do have some extras. A sale thread will be posted in the in the next few days or weeks.



pinhead said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> Put me on the list if you ever have extras.


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll be looking for the posting.


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

Got a full plug of Superman Monti or a small frag of sunset monti if you are interested in a trade instead of a sale.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

im in love with this mushrooms  
beautiful corals


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

I LOVE mushrooms. My tank doesnt have very much macro left in it anymore. I wish I could buy some shrooms and rics from you.


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

Very pretty colour!


----------

